# 5 Free Giveaways! Write for the Fight by Tess Hardwick and Tracey M. Hansen



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, win a free copy of *Write for the Fight* by Tess Hardwick and Tracey M. Hansen!

Follow this link: http://www.centsibleereads.com/2012/05/write-for-fight-by-tess-hardwick-and.html
and submit a short answer to, what one bit of advice you would give to your 20 year-old self? and be entered to win!

Enjoy!


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

Cents-ible eReads Adam said:


> Hi everyone, I found this conversation interesting because I just launched a book site called Cents-ible eReads featuring Indie Romance along with other genres.


Hi Adam! I submitted to your site yesterday 

~Kristine


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Kristine Cayne said:


> Hi Adam! I submitted to your site yesterday
> 
> ~Kristine


Kristine I'm really excited to get _Deadly Obsession_ scheduled! We will be in contact with you within a couple days to give you the date you will be on our Daily Feature.

By the way your book cover looks great!

-Adam


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Cents-ible eReads Adam said:


> Hi everyone, I found this conversation interesting because I just launched a book site called Cents-ible eReads featuring Indie Romance along with other genres. All books posted are available for under $5. I'd love it if you checked it out and let me know your words of wisdom, from the reader or author's perspective. We're a week old, so we have lots of projects underway, like getting chats going with authors, showcasing the newest trends in economical e-book reading, and posting giveaways. But we really need your help to make it better. Feel free to get in touch with us via the website (www.centsibleereads.com) and it would be awesome if you "liked" our FB page!


Always great to find out about new sites that help Indie authors - off to check you out.
Grace x


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

Cents-ible eReads Adam said:


> Kristine I'm really excited to get _Deadly Obsession_ scheduled! We will be in contact with you within a couple days to give you the date you will be on our Daily Feature.
> 
> By the way your book cover looks great!
> 
> -Adam


Yay! I'll be looking for your email. And thanks about the cover 

~Kristine


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Cents-ible eReads Adam said:


> Hi everyone, I just launched a book site called Cents-ible eReads featuring all types of genres. All books posted are available for under $5. I'd love it if you checked it out and let me know your words of wisdom, from the reader or author's perspective. We're a week old, so we have lots of projects underway, like getting chats going with authors, showcasing the newest trends in economical e-book reading, and posting giveaways. But we really need your help to make it better. Feel free to get in touch with us via the website (www.centsibleereads.com) and it would be awesome if you "liked" our FB page!


I do like the title of the site - got my interest.


----------



## IsabellaL (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

bxs122 said:


> I do like the title of the site - got my interest.


Thanks bxs122! Glad to see you made it, everyone feel free to comment. I want to make this thread both fun for readers and authors. Have some fun everyone and look around. Amazon deals from http://www.centsibleereads.com will be posted throughout this thread!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adam,

welcome to KindleBoards.  I've moved your original thread here to the Writers' Café as an author soliciation, per your comments in your original post.  We ask that members promoting a site abide by the same rules that apply to author book promotion.  You may have this one thread in the Writers' Café, and may not make back-to-back posts within seven days of each other, but may respond to member posts.

If your intent is to have a general promotional thread for your site that applies to readers and authors, the appropriate place for that would be the Book Bazaar, subject to the same rules.

Let me know which you intend!  Thanks for being part of KindleBoards!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Adam,
> 
> welcome to KindleBoards. I've moved your original thread here to the Writers' Café as an author soliciation, per your comments in your original post. We ask that members promoting a site abide by the same rules that apply to author book promotion. You may have this one thread in the Writers' Café, and may not make back-to-back posts within seven days of each other, but may respond to member posts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help! I'm looking to be in contact with both readers and authors to tell them about the great giveaways at http://www.centsibleereads.com/ . Which do you feel best suits me?


----------



## RubyGoodnight (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you permit erotica submissions?


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

RubyGoodnight said:


> Do you permit erotica submissions?


At Cents-ible eReads we try to make it as family friendly as possible, so I'm sorry to say but we do not permit erotica submissions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Per my discussion with Adam, I'm going to be moving this thread to the Book Bazaar.  See y'all there!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adam--

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your website!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion of your site is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (Per our discussions, this is the right place, and now you get one of our highly coveted Welcome Letters! )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book or site and add to it when there is more information.*

--We invite you to use an image from your site as your avatar and have links to your website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books and/or sites is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

*$15 Amazon Giftcard Giveaway*, enter for your chance to win by *subscribing*, "*liking*" the site, and *sharing * it! Only a minute for a chance to win! Drawing will be at the end of *February*, only a couple days left! *Winner will be posted on the site!*

The *March* giveaway will be for all subscribers who have liked and shared the page by the end of March! Stay tuned to see what great deal we will be giving away!

*April* will be one of the bigger giveaways. A *Kindle Fire* will be given to a lucky subscriber who has liked and shared the page by the end of April! *The winner will be posted on the site with a comment and picture!* Good luck and subscribe like and share early so you don't forget!


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Adam--
> 
> Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your website!


Thanks Betsy, glad to be a part of Kindleboards!


----------



## RubyGoodnight (Dec 9, 2011)

Cents-ible eReads Adam said:


> At Cents-ible eReads we try to make it as family friendly as possible, so I'm sorry to say but we do not permit erotica submissions.


That's a shame. It seems like more and more review sites are avoiding the market.


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

RubyGoodnight said:


> That's a shame. It seems like more and more review sites are avoiding the market.


I have noticed that myself, its always hard to turn someone away... Keep on looking though! Something will come up


----------



## CarolineFyffe (Oct 11, 2011)

I’d like to see a spot where readers could add a quote from their favorite book, or something fun like that.


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

CarolineFyffe said:


> I'd like to see a spot where readers could add a quote from their favorite book, or something fun like that.


Definitely Caroline and its good to hear from you again! I was so happy to Feature *Texas Twilight* on our Daily Feature!

Feel free to comment right under the book on the site with your favorite quote, but I can see a devoted spot for favorite quotes in the near future!

Thanks for the great suggestion and cant wait to hear more ideas from other authors or readers!


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

CarolineFyffe said:


> I'd like to see a spot where readers could add a quote from their favorite book, or something fun like that.


I love this idea!


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

*Catch up on the classics! 10 great reads...all FREE! *

Reading the classics is a great way to learn history, expand your vocabulary, and -- for those writers at heart -- write more beautiful, engaging stories. Classics are listed as such because decades will never negate their inherent timelessness.

Find them here and more to come at at http://www.centsibleereads.com/

Also we have started to *interview authors*. Check out our interview with *Kay Bratt * in our *Author Interviews * Section! More to come each week!

If you would like to be interviewed for all your readers to see contact [email protected]


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey there!

I was just checking out your site kind of bummed that I didn't find out about it before my publishers FREE promo of my book this weekend....and lo and behold, there it is listed!!!  Thanks so much. Please let me know how else I can help. Looks like a great site!


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Stephen Prosapio said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was just checking out your site kind of bummed that I didn't find out about it before my publishers FREE promo of my book this weekend....and lo and behold, there it is listed!!! Thanks so much. Please let me know how else I can help. Looks like a great site!


Your welcome Stephen, we are always looking for great books to put up and while I was looking I saw yours and I knew it would be a perfect fit! A huge help to us would be a tweet and/or Facebook post about your book being featured on Cents-ible eReads.

Cant wait to feature another one of your books!


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Get ready to fill up your Kindle! In celebration of St. Patrick's Day, David Gaughran has selected 30 great books by 26 different authors, from bestsellers to undiscovered gems, across all genres - all reduced to 99c this weekend only. We're thrilled to share these books with you because many of them have been marked down from $3.99 or $4.99, so there is the potential for great savings here.

Here are the first six, along with some excerpts from the reviews...
http://www.centsibleereads.com/2012/03/st-patricks-weekend-sale-30-books-all.html

Stay tuned throughout the weekend to get all 30!


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know about the Easter Special going on.

*The entire Chicken Soup of the Soul collection is on sale!* Each book from $0.99 - $1.99. Huge savings! Get them at this price today only!

Check it out here http://www.centsibleereads.com/

If you want to hear more about great deals "like" us on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/centsibleereads


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, check out Emily's interview with Terri Giuliano Long author of In Leah's Wake

Follow this link: http://www.centsibleereads.com/2012/04/emilys-spotlight-family-matters-with.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Adam from Cents-ible (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, win a free copy of Write for the Fight by Tess Hardwick and Tracey M. Hansen!

Follow this link: http://www.centsibleereads.com/2012/05/write-for-fight-by-tess-hardwick-and.html
and submit a short answer to, what one bit of advice you would give to your 20 year-old self? and be entered to win!

Enjoy!


----------

